# The Final 26: Wall riding down the Pony Express



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

vs.WAS FEB 23 7pm 
vs.DET FEB 25 7pm 
@CLE FEB 27 5pm 
_______________________

vs.DAL MAR 1 7pm 
vs.MIN MAR 4 7pm 
vs.GSW MAR 6 6pm 
@IND MAR 8 7pm 
vs.OKC MAR 9 7pm 
vs.BOS MAR 11 7pm 
@MIL MAR 12 8pm 
@UTA MAR 14 9pm 
@LAC MAR 16 10:30pm 
@SAC MAR 18 10pm 
@POR MAR 19 10pm 
vs.ATL MAR 23 7pm 
@MIA MAR 25 7:30pm 
vs.SAC MAR 27 12pm 
@CHI MAR 28 8pm 
vs.HOU MAR 30 7pm 
_______________________

vs.NJN APR 1 7pm 
@MIL APR 2 8:30pm 
@BOS APR 5 7:30pm 
vs.NYK APR 6 7pm 
vs.TOR APR 8 7pm 
vs.ORL APR 11 7pm 
vs.DET APR 13 8pm


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

I predict a 14-12 run to finish out the season with 41 wins as the #7 seed.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I feel bad for not being as supportive as I was in the beginning of the season. Hardly able to catch any games for the past couple of months.


----------



## PatronJames (Oct 19, 2010)

Complete meltdown tonight in overtime after erasing a 21-point defecit to the Jazz. Iguodala scores 14 in the final quarter, but goes ice cold on his final five attempts. The Sixers are now 2-6 in overtime. It's becoming a broken record and this team is pissing away the sixth seed while the Knicks are practically handing it to us on a silver platter. Next game in Los Angeles is a MUST win.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Seems like the familiar trend is coming back. Where the Sixers get on a hot streak pushing towards the playoffs and a winning record at the end of the season looks like a certainty only for them to drop winnable games. Seems like right now the Hawks, Knicks, and Sixers are all playing not to get the 6 seed. This is so weird.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

The officiating in this Clippers game is unbelievably ****ing terrible.

Any sort of contact of any kind is being called while the Sixers are given back BS calls in return.

Now Collins is ejected.


----------

